# Electric bike hire scheme.



## snorri (24 Nov 2013)

It would be interesting to hear of any others schemes in the country similar to what is proposed here.
http://news.sse.com/listing/2013/11/sse-to-power-electric-‘boris-bikes’-in-inverness/
Not much detail as yet, but any comments welcome.


----------



## srw (24 Nov 2013)

Electric bikes in Inverness? It's small and (mostly) flat. Feels like a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Nov 2013)

Can't see why they don't just have bikes, no need for electricity - unless of course it's a money-making exercise for SSE


----------



## RedRider (24 Nov 2013)

I think many people have this mental 'you need to be fit' block around cycling which the electric bike might address. Then there's the weather and other traffic. I suppose the geography of Inverness makes it easier to manage a small scale pilot scheme with relatively little investment but it'd be fab to see something bigger in Edinburgh say. I'm sure there's a large element of PR behind the idea but it'll be interesting to see how this goes.


----------

